# Казахстанский педагогический раздел > Методический кабинет >  Сценарии сказок на казахском языке!

## елена иванова(палчей)

Я предлагаю скидывать сюда сценарий сказок и праздников на казахском языке! Я столкнулась такой проблемой, что у нас в Казахстане тяжело найти сценарии сказок на казахском языке для постановке музыкально - хореографического театра детям.

----------


## tatjana_73_14

девчонки, очень полезная вещь, музыкальная юрта http://www.ulas.kz/kk/onimder

----------

